# How do you control the flowering stretch?



## Sam1510 (Sep 27, 2017)

so I'm curious to hear about different people's methods on controlling the 12/12 stretch. I've grown blue cookies the same strain for 3-4 runs indoor and just finishing my first run outdoor. 

I've had this genetic stretch so hard where internodes were 4-5 inches apart and I've had it had no stretch at all to where the plant looks exactly like it was before flower but with buds. 

From my experience and assumption this is why my plants stretched and not stretched.. 

I believe it's nutrient related.. When transitioning to flower Lower levels of N = Lower stretching. On my first runs I used to veg and finish flower in the same 3 gallon pots in FFOF soil. I veg and train the plants for 6-7 weeks under t5s, then flower under a 1k hps. 

This is When my blue cookie strain didn't stretch!

By the time flowering came all the nutrients in the soil in my 3 gallon pot would be gone and needed to get supplemented (id usually start adding nutes around week 3-4 of veg).

My plants always started flower while they were low on nitrogen. Id only do low doses of boom nutes during the first 2 weeks of transition then I'd go with higher doses. My plants BARELY stretched at all. Internodal distance was tight and I harvested fat colas!

This is When my blue cookie strain stetched! 

The last few runs I've been transplanting to 5 gallon pots a week before switching to flower because I felt like some of my other strains started getting rootbound in the 3 gallons. My plants stretched like crazy when I hit flower and I think it's due to the roots having more space and a bunch of new soil that's loaded with nutrients(FFOF). 

Especially because one of my plants that was in the center was getting some light burn and light burn = overworked plant using tons of nutes to keep up with the light. It got a little deficient and didn't stretch at all. Every other plant with the same genetic stretched like crazy. 

Point period blank if you keep the plant hungry for nitrogen the first 2 weeks of flower it won't stretch as hard. I've heard and tried keeping even day/night temps for the first 2 weeks but I felt like that didn't really help with the stretch. 

Same thing with my outdoor blue cookies. I kept it in the same 7 gal pot since 2 months before flower got lazy with nutes the first 2 weeks of flower got a light N def and now there close to finishing and I shit you not the plant did not stretch at all. I got huge 8 inch colas..

Idk if it's the nitrogen or root space or I could be wrong and it could be something else. 

I want to hear about your guys experience on controlling the flower stretch. 

P.S sorry if my post is unorganized and too long I'm super high right now and just went off on my keyboard lol.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

what is your;
light supply?
temperatures?
humidity?
c02 ppm?
allowing a vegging plant to mature and report sex
before flowering is key, assuming all of your indoor controls are spot on.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 27, 2017)

I control stretch using the old school system. If I want a short plant with tight internodes. I grow a indica. If I feel like tying plants down with internodes between 5"-7", I grow a sativa.

Using the same nutes.


----------



## Sam1510 (Sep 27, 2017)

1000w hortilux SE HPS that's aircooled

75f-80f lights on 75f ish lights off. 

40-55 humidity 

Co2 ppm is unknown(no meter) I intake air from outside through a filter so I'm assuming co2 levels are ok. 

I usually cut clones so all my plants are always sexually mature but what does that have to do with the flower stretch?


chemphlegm said:


> what is your;
> light supply?
> temperatures?
> humidity?
> ...


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

Sam1510 said:


> 1000w hortilux SE HPS that's aircooled
> 
> 75f-80f lights on 75f ish lights off.
> 
> ...


I dont know what it has to do with stretching, only that sexually mature plants stretch less in flower than ones that are not.

our controls sound perfect. other than tying/training your chosen genetics are likely to blame


----------



## Sam1510 (Sep 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I dont know what it has to do with stretching, only that sexually mature plants stretch less in flower than ones that are not.
> 
> our controls sound perfect. other than tying/training your chosen genetics are likely to blame


Ahh nice I didn't know that! About stretching harder if it's not sexually mature. I really don't think it's the genetics because I run multiple strains and get the same results


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

Sam1510 said:


> Ahh nice I didn't know that! About stretching harder if it's not sexually mature. I really don't think it's the genetics because I run multiple strains and get the same results


I was just looking at some old notes because of you and I cant even say the maturity thing for certain. matter of fact I've seen just the opposite with many. flowered sooner less stretch, less yield too, . so what the hell do I know right. 
lower lights, different genetics, different training techniques are your best bet for unruly stretchers.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 27, 2017)

There is a method of one hour of cold before the lights come on keeps them stocky. Florists use the technique.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2017)

one of the bigger factors is the K rating of both of your lights. the closer they are, the less stretch. if you veg under a 5600K light, then flower under a hps, which are usually around 2700k, you're going to get a lot of stretch, if you veg under a 3200k and flower under a 2700k, you'll still get some, but a lot less.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 27, 2017)

Sam1510 said:


> 1000w hortilux SE HPS that's aircooled


use a MH for veg and for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 will help reduce stretch. then switch to HPS


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 27, 2017)

and also turn off your co2 during the first 2 weeks of 12/12 too.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 27, 2017)

I use pk 13/14.
For 10 days, a week into 12/12.


----------



## nachooo (Sep 27, 2017)

Read this document, it explain quite accurately the matter of stretch and how to control it
https://manicbotanix.com/pgr-free-stretch-reduction/


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Sep 27, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> There is a method of one hour of cold before the lights come on keeps them stocky. Florists use the technique.


This study states that dropping the temp to 60f for the first 2 hours of light reduced the height and stalk diameter by 9-10%, with no reduction in seed production.
This was done on corn, so more research needed with marijuana, but its an interesting read.
http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2014/Q2/corn-dwarfed-by-temperature-dip-suitable-for-growing-in-caves,-mines.html


----------



## Enigma (Sep 27, 2017)

Transition into flower with blue spectrum, only feed what she needs.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Your plants stretched more because you put it in a bigger pot. Yes there are other things that can encourage/reduce stretch however, pot size will definitely do it.

Same thing happens to me, it doesn't matter if i transplant a day before flower. When you flip to flower the roots are still growing/searching in hopes to support its structural weight of the buds later down the line.

If you use a short wide pot then its not going to stretch as much because the plant knows that the roots cant support much vertical growth in such shallow ground, it wants to survive and its doing a good job imo.

Same with a tall skinny pot, it will stretch and grow narrow to prevent gravity from pulling it out sideways.


----------



## Sam1510 (Sep 27, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Your plants stretched more because you put it in a bigger pot. Yes there are other things that can encourage/reduce stretch however, pot size will definitely do it.
> 
> Same thing happens to me, it doesn't matter if i transplant a day before flower. When you flip to flower the roots are still growing/searching in hopes to support its structural weight of the buds later down the line.
> 
> ...


That explains it thank you!


----------



## CanadianDank (Oct 1, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> use a MH for veg and for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 will help reduce stretch. then switch to HPS


This is what I do


----------



## CanadianDank (Oct 1, 2017)

nachooo said:


> Read this document, it explain quite accurately the matter of stretch and how to control it
> https://manicbotanix.com/pgr-free-stretch-reduction/


 Read it. great article and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dank_Diggler (Oct 16, 2017)

Temperature differentials!! Try shooting less than 5°+- from light and dark hours. It will definitely decrease stretch from day 7-14.


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 21, 2017)

Yes. Temp differential works.


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)

One of the best ways to control stretch is to run clones off the same mother. Should be the same, all things equal.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 19, 2017)

I have noticed that when I used bud blood a week before flip and the week of flip it kept my sativa a little shorter. It was the same batch of seeds Cali-o BUT not the same plants(two separate grows one after the other). I also noticed that the stretch on my other varieties(afgooey and white widow blue balls and kish) all stopped stretching at the same time under the same 315cmh.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2017)

I just feed calcium nitrate and a micro-nutrient blend during veg. When I switch to 12/12 I add monopotassium phosphate but don't cut back on what I was feeding during veg.. I use fulvic acid throughout the grow and add some additional magnesium sulphate "epsom salts" around the end of week three through week five. Then I start lowering the strength of the nutrient solution so when I harvest I'm at around 1/4 strength. Any stretch I get is filled up with bud.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont experience unusual stretch with any variety here. I dont stop c02, I dont change temps temps, I dont use pk boosters, I dont change up nutrients,I dont add any extra anythings, I dont switch lights(mh/hps all the way through) ...

yet I dont get the stretch. must be more to it than the controls I mentioned?


----------

